# Website Builder; Recommendations?



## sactown024 (Oct 30, 2012)

I have a website right now using wix, no domain, ncphotoshoot.wix.com/ncphotoshoot

Wix doesnt really give me what I want even with the premium account. I basically wanted a site that will have a client section they can log into and buy prints right from the site via download digital copies or place an order through paypal at which point I can use my printing lab (WHCC) to create the prints, basically a shopping cart that is linked to my paypal.

Is this what most photographers do and if so what site do you recommend? The other option I guess would be to just create a tab and list your print price and they can contact you via email but that just seem unprofessional. WHCC has a lot of printing options and they do a good job so I would like to stick with them.


----------



## Tee (Oct 30, 2012)

Portfoliositez, Squarespace, there's a bunch. Check out Portfoliositez. They have flex cart options.


----------



## Mully (Oct 30, 2012)

Look at RapidWeaver if you use a Mac, great program and easy to set up.


----------



## sactown024 (Oct 30, 2012)

yeah I do use a Mac, thanks for the recommendations, ill check em all out.


----------

